# Maximuscle Olympic weights bar



## Will.91 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey guys. Been scouring the internet trying to find a decent deal and most Olympic bar deals are around 200.. I've got 100 pound with of Argos vouchers sitting around doing nothing I was wondering if any of you have had any experience with the maximuscle Olympic weight bar... It would be a saving for me but I don't wanna buy a bar that can't hold anymore than 100kg. Is it knew of them hollow jobbies?

Heres the link http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3358278.htm

thanks in advance it a real bit help.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

It will hold more than 100kg but I don't think it's a full 20kg Olympic bar as it's a 100kg kit but comes with 83kg of plates


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

I realise you have vouchers, but I would steer clear of Argos for any serious weightlifting equipment.

If I wanted an electric blanket or a coffee maker, then sure...

Have a look on for offers on the Powerhouse Fitness and Strength Shop websites, as well as your local Craigslist, Gumtree and Ebay.

You should be able to pick up a proper 20kg olympic bar and plates for a reasonable price


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

I picked that set up in the sales for £130.

It's great quality but I haven't had more than 100kg on it yet.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

The argos one is not an oly bar mate.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Super Hans said:


> I picked that set up in the sales for £130.
> 
> It's great quality but I haven't had more than 100kg on it yet.


Have you weighed the bar?


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Have you weighed the bar?


Unfortunately don't have anything to weigh it


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Super Hans said:


> Unfortunately don't have anything to weigh it


stand on scales then hold the bar lol


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

bigforbday said:


> stand on scales then hold the bar lol


You're making the assumption that I own scales


----------



## owas (Sep 6, 2011)

The only decent cheap bar is strengthshops black oxide bar. Big difference between a 28mm dia bar and a 32mm one.


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

It's not actually made by maximuscle, argos pay to use the name on argos own stuff.


----------

